

Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez dies - brunorsini
http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/05/world/americas/venezuela-chavez-main/index.html

======
mladenkovacevic
I think there's some late night meetings going on tonight at the Pentagon.

So what's the protocol here.. what's a respectful period of time to wait
before the US machine throws some money towards destabilizing the region and
gently nudging Venezuela towards getting with the program.

As for the people of Venezuela. Don't allow yourself to be divided. Rich,
poor.. whatever. Don't go to bed with the devil.

------
themstheones
Wow. Only 58 years old too. Too young! He's fighting for justice and democracy
in heaven now.

~~~
chad_oliver
Democracy? He spent time in jail for leading a coup d'etat.

~~~
elsewhere
Yes, a coup d'etat against a corrupt dictatorship.

And he has since preached and respected the constitution again and again.

------
jychang
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

"If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic."

------
gerardo
Man, this is going to get _uglier_.

(I'm from Venezuela)

